# Silicone Suction Cups



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where/if you can get silicone suction cups?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

for tubing? for thermometer? for piping?
can find them on ebay.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check with Frank (Jiang604). I ordered some from him - still have to pick them up.

Gordon


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I just go to the local dollar store, they have a pack of 8cups and then some zap straps to attach them to what ever you want.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

looking for silicone, rubber just hardens too quickly and becomes useless. Need then for my heaters.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michael's (craft store) will sell them. You might have to figure out how to get them to hold your heater but I'm sure that's doable.


----------

